# bridging

## umka69

Hi. I have wire and wireless interfaces on a laptop. I like to set up bridge and make a kind of router. Is it possible? How can i do this?

----------

## Hu

This may be possible, depending on what you want.  Which interface will serve clients and which interface will be the upstream connection?

----------

## umka69

Uplink will be wired interface.Client interface is going to be wireless.

----------

## Hu

This may or may not work.  Some vendors ship wireless cards that are incapable of acting in this mode.  Please post the lspci -nn lines for your network cards.

----------

## umka69

Ok. My network controllers are:

```
~ # lspci -nn

...

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1083] (rev c0) 

...

```

What do you think?

----------

## AngelKnight

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> Ok. My network controllers are:
> 
> ```
> ~ # lspci -nn
> 
> ...

 

Might work.  Have a similar device (vendor 168c sub 0030) that's in bridging mode, using the ath9k driver, as your device will.  The extra support needs to be in the firmware and driver for the wireless device.

----------

## umka69

I need help... Please guys...

How can I do it? As I now it must be bridging. What net configs must be like for?

----------

## AngelKnight

Reading through /usr/share/doc/openrc-${VERSION}/net.example.bz2 may get you started; search for the sections that describe how to set up ethernet bridges and the comments should point you in the right direction.

----------

## BHReach

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> I need help... Please guys...
> 
> How can I do it? As I now it must be bridging. What net configs must be like for?

 

I do something similar using iptables. I have a WAN on subnet 192.168.1 and LAN on subnet 192.168.5

I use my firewall to do the bridging. It is very simple.

----------

